# First Avalanche Death of the Season



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Montana gets the dubious honor. Guy Lacelle, once of the worlds best ice climbers was killed, when an avalanche swept him over the the ice fall he had just ascended. Time to pay attention to those avy eyes, and put new batteries in your beacon if you haven't done it already.

RIP Guy.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Very sad story. 
RIP


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Truly tragic. A tough situation for all involved.

In the comments... that "Save Canada Now" guy needs to die in a fire. What a douche...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Zee said:


> In the comments... that "Save Canada Now" guy needs to die in a fire. What a douche...


agreed. what an ass.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm afraid it'll only get worse. The B.C. powder belt around Revy and Golden had easily double digits last year and almost all of them were people on snowmobiles with no clue what the hell they were doing in the backcountry. These guys will go straight up a ridge with the deepest and the most unstable snow, just to see how high they could make it. 

Please people, don't be childish. Take the course, buy the equipment, make sure your friends are squared away, and respect the mountain.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Some sledders are fine, but most seem to be a bunch of good ole boy ******** and I am not impressed by their back country behavior


QFT!

10char


----------

